# Ramps?



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone have some good ideas on ramps? Pickled, Dried, Canned? I have seven pounds I need to find something to do with! Lol


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

They pickle awesomely, goes excellent in a martini or on a mushroom and ramp pizza.
I havent tried to dry them yet, but I do freeze 20lbs every year.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If you trim off the tops (use in salads) you can store them for months by placing them in a freezer bag and storing them in the crisper drawer of the fridge. Remove as much air as you can. You can also use a vac- seal bag. I still have some from last year.

Somewhere around here I have a recipe from Jimmie Schmitt (of the Rattlesnake Club) that makes a pastry using Havarti cheese, ramps and puff pastry. I'll see if I can find the recipe.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Ramps are wild leeks, right? If so, they dehydrate really really well. I separate the bulb and the greens prior to dehydrating and the leaves are dried then crushed and used as a seasoning in pizza/spaghetti/egg salad sandwiches/etc. So far I have 2 pints full of crushed wild leek greens and one of bulbs and a double batch of leek dip in the fridge. Haven't even gotten 1/2 way through my 5 gallon bucket of them yet.

They do freeze well but my freezer is full....... so we're dehydrating this year.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I just clean and freeze them and use them as I want them. They are really delicious in fried potatoes or meatloaf.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My Goodness!
What size are your ramps?

Those around us are so small it would take a whole day of foraging to get just 1 pound!

I can't imagine anyone harvesting 20 pounds of them!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gaucli said:


> I just clean and freeze them and use them as I want them. They are really delicious in fried potatoes or meatloaf.


Do you use the greens too or just the bulb?


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

tallpines said:


> My Goodness!
> What size are your ramps?
> 
> Those around us are so small it would take a whole day of foraging to get just 1 pound!
> ...


Around here they are sold in one pound bunches for 3-5 dollars. I have so many patches around are farm one of are neighbors has a extremely large patch behind his house and he doesn't let anyone pick em and he doesn't pickem to boot!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

tallpines said:


> My Goodness!
> What size are your ramps?
> 
> Those around us are so small it would take a whole day of foraging to get just 1 pound!
> ...


Ours aren't really big yet either but they are POTENT which makes them so great for making into seasoning.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I always dry them. They dry well and I just store them in a lidded jar. A great flavor to add to beans or chili.


----------

